# Dubia Roaches?



## ParkerandMe (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello, I only just started seriously looking into hedgehogs, but I've shown an interest and browsed around since I was really little and looking in my Exotic Pet book. I have a bearded dragon, so I am by no means a stranger to insects, but I feed him a rather strange insect called a dubia roach which is semi-well known in the reptile community but I haven't come across it here. I like it because it is higher in protein and lower in fat than crickets, and they're really nutritious. They don't climb or bite or anything, and they're much much much easier to keep for me than crickets (I kept them for a while they drove me insane). They come in sizes anywhere from a quarter inch to and inch and a quarter. I keep them anyway for my dragon, so I was just wondering if they would be suitable for a hedgie. Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Dubai roaches are great for hedgehogs and I know there are a few people on here that feed them.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I feed them, they're one of my fav feeder insects for the reasons you've mentioned. All my hedgehogs love them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they're just not commonly mentioned because they're not found in most big box pet stores.  I never tried them with Lily, but I'm a huge fan of them after learning about them when reading about bearded dragons and plan to possibly start a colony or at least find a good source for my next hedgehog!


----------



## ParkerandMe (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok, I think I'll use them for sure then, thank you all! :grin:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

This got me thinking and did a quick google search on breeding them. I've seen ads online for Dubia roaches but skipped over, the people raising them are a couple hours away, too far for bugs alone. But I found this....

http://www.nyworms.com/dubiacare.htm

**adding, do we have any Dubia farmers on here?


----------



## Rafaelninja13 (Oct 30, 2021)

Draenog said:


> I feed them, they're one of my fav feeder insects for the reasons you've mentioned. All my hedgehogs love them.


I know this is a really old post. But what size of dubias do you feed your hedgehogs? I want to feed mine 1 every day along with 1 BSFL, but don't know what size would be best.


----------

